# FCL - Futuris Corporation



## brerwallabi (18 August 2004)

Looking at the graphs everything is heading north, does anyone share my expectation 1.90 on this?


----------



## still_in_school (19 August 2004)

*Re: FCL back to better days*

Hi Brewallabi,

is alright if you provide us with a chart?  

Cheers,
sis


----------



## brerwallabi (19 August 2004)

*Re: FCL back to better days*

Sorry fellahs here it is


----------



## GreatPig (19 August 2004)

*Re: FCL back to better days*

Here's the chart.

Cheers,
GP


Oops, beaten to it - but it's a bit clearer anyway.


----------



## still_in_school (19 August 2004)

*Re: FCL back to better days*

Hi Guys,

interesting charts you have... some gut feeling about this one, but it looks like its going to have a nice little bull run... with small/minor reversals coming into play.... to further add to its bullishness...

if you notice on the chart below, FCL has just traded out of an Elliot wave for the last ten years... and it appears with early predictions,  that a new cycle of Elliot Wave has just begun....

IMHO, the momentum indicators, are showing previousness of a bullish run, with a little cool off now, but with the momentum indicators bouncing... we could see a nice steady rise in the stock... or some bullish patterns arising, with quick pumps and half dumps...

adding this one to my watchlist...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## brerwallabi (19 August 2004)

*Re: FCL back to better days*

Not really being a student of Elliot Wave theory, is it therefore possible to predict useing Elliot Waves over a recent period of time when to exit FCL as this stock is now rebounding from some low prices and a few people have jumped on. I thought it was good value at $1.52 . The first wave in the Elliot Wave theory is supposed to be the shortest so would you agree $1.90 would be a good exit time?
Brer


----------



## brerwallabi (21 August 2004)

*Re: FCL back to better days*

Not much volume only 20,000 traded so far, cant see much action here today, think it will kick on and break $1.80 next week though


----------



## brerwallabi (9 September 2004)

*Re: FCL back to better days*

Still moving up, high earlier today of $1.84 does not go ex div till 7th Oct.(paying 4cps 75% franked). Chart still looks good to me. Could be the pick of the year for me if it gets back to its $2.20 days.


----------



## brerwallabi (14 September 2004)

*Re: FCL back to better days*

Just to keep you posted, up another 3cps today to close at $1.88, still expecting 1.90 maybe tomorrow I hope.
Good buying and selling 
Brer


----------



## Joe Blow (14 September 2004)

*Re: FCL back to better days*



			
				brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Just to keep you posted, up another 3cps today to close at $1.88, still expecting 1.90 maybe tomorrow I hope.
> Good buying and selling
> Brer



Nice call, brerwallabi... wish I'd bought in after your first post!

FCL is certainly looking healthy!


----------



## brerwallabi (16 September 2004)

*Re: FCL back to better days*

Well it got to $1.90 today, I went out about 1.00pm and it was $1.87 just got back in a short while ago and they have sold @$1.90. A huge volume today for FCL today about 4.3mil I was considering pulling off my sell order as I thought there was still a few more cents in it, however I stuck to my plan(always stick to your plan) and a $1.90 was realised. At 1.90 this is the highest FCL has been since Feb02, I bought this stock previously almost 4 years ago at1.75 and sold at 2.20 and then it went to 2.50 gggrrr,since then it was downhill but seems to have now nicely recovered. Anyway I am out of it and will look at it again shortly as I think there is further opportunity down the track.
In actual fact I am out of most things now, holding a few MUL,NMC,PEM and CBH which is my next big hope.


----------



## brerwallabi (26 August 2005)

*Re: FCL back to better days*

Got back into FCL a few months ago and got out at 2.17 just got in again @1.97 this is also paying a better divvy then it has for quite a while and a very good rise today upto 2.06 FCL seems to have a lot going for it, a finger in many pies, just a bit more rain and some positive news on crops and it might go 20% higher then now. I am going to hold this for a while, a bit of profit taking going on now as the market closes. Anyone else got any news or expectations on FCL.


----------



## brerwallabi (31 December 2005)

*Re: FCL back to better days*

Could be a little profit coming up here. 10/30 day EMA crossover is imminent with next challenge at $2.00.


----------



## emu2 (29 May 2006)

FCL > Slowly moving North at last. Grossly underestimated. Elders regained Rural superiorty & should be a Blue Chip in its own right. All divisions booming but stingy BOD with divvy. Long patient suffering holder. Their Float offs BRS & AAC personally helped. Now Trees & Tassie Salmon. Successful fund raising to complete take overs.  >Expect another float off?? Thoughts ??


----------



## Absolutely (18 July 2006)

This has to be the worst stock in the world. I must must of been hit with some momentary brain shutdown when I bought this piece of crap 5 years ago and watch it do nothing in 5 frigging years !!!!


----------



## Absolutely (18 July 2006)

There ought to be some sort of enquiry.


----------



## Dextrum (19 January 2007)

*Futuris Limited - FCL*

Rumour has it this is another potential private equity target. 

It has the all the hallmarks, diversified businesses which could be spun off and an underperforming stock price relative to earnings.


----------



## Dextrum (22 January 2007)

I will be increasing my holdings in anticipation of a move on this company by private equity interests.


----------



## So_Cynical (26 June 2008)

Futuris - FCL down 26% today on earnings downgrade, that wasn't that bad.

Anyone else think this is a little over kill :dunno:


----------



## NickVC (8 August 2008)

I was thinking of getting into this stock.  I was wondering whether anyone else had any thoughts.  From a chart perspective, the 10 day moving average is nearing the 30 day moving average and also the bollingers (30 day, 2 standard deviations) are getting nearer to a squeeze.


----------



## So_Cynical (8 August 2008)

So_Cynical said:


> Futuris - FCL down 26% today on earnings downgrade, that wasn't that bad.
> 
> Anyone else think this is a little over kill :dunno:




Forgot about my successful bottom pick post.

Too bad i didn't have any money to buy in at the time.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 September 2008)

So_Cynical said:


> Forgot about my successful bottom pick post.
> 
> Too bad i didn't have any money to buy in at the time.




Have a look at my ASF blog over the last week, there are some interesting charts on FCL for holders and for those thinking of going long on this stock.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 September 2008)

I've bought this little bugger. See my ASF blog for my reasoning on a technical basis. 

Anyone got any fundamental analysis on this stock? It looks good on the technicals.

gg


----------



## Bluebeard (6 March 2009)

Its changing its name to Elders Ltd I believe and the management also seem to be selling off non core assets. Anyone have a view on this Futuris/Elders as an agri play going forward.


----------



## So_Cynical (6 March 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> Its changing its name to Elders Ltd I believe and the management also seem to be selling off non core assets. Anyone have a view on this Futuris/Elders as an agri play going forward.




"seem to be selling off non core assets"....dude there dumping assets like 
the English are printing pounds...FCL has been having a fire sale for the 
last 3 or 4 months....and the SP has been Hammered for good reason.

Its always stupid to sell anything below true value.

I don't hold.


----------

